# flame room rules



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

are these the rules?

FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE
The flame room is designed to allow one and other to vent their feelings about anything at all. It is designed to NOT be moderated, and ultimately can contain bad langauage. A couple of things though, please do NOT use a large font on a explicit word. It can get individuals into trouble if they are seen at work / home. Also, refrain from using a swear word in the Thread Title...just makes it a little more....well, acceptable to others.

The Flame Room is a place where you can get things off your chest using adult language if required. It is NOT a place where you can post adult orientated threads or things that may not be suitable for work. It is NOT an adult only room, it simply MAY contain adult language in the threads.

IMPORTANT
The flame room will NOT tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum. This is out of respect of the fact that everyone is different, and just because they have an opinion, it does not warrant them being libeled / slandered. This is a legal issue, and as such we do NOT want to have to experience any court proceedings in any form. At the end of the day it will be down to the forum, not the individual, if it does go that far.

Any incitment towards racial hatred or predudice is a serious offence, not only in the eyes of this forum, or the people who browse it, but also in a Court of Law. The owners of this Forum can be soley held responsible for comments made on any of the boards on this site, and will not risk being exposed to this. Failure to abide by this WILL result in you being banned from this forum either for a period or permanently. You have been warned.

That's it.....

Flame Away!!!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rules/Etiquette ish

If you are about to rant about your qS seats post being deleted save your breath mate those type of posts are always removed becuse they turn into a for sale thread and that's against the rules.


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Question. Which forum was that copied and pasted from?


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

so if someone made a post along the lines of "There are some proper wankers around, you know who you are" would this constitute a break of those rules/etiquette?


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

GPT TT said:


> Question. Which forum was that copied and pasted from?


From this one

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=119510


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

With you now! Now I understand what your getting at!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

you can happily post that Gazzer is a wanker if it pleases you.............however if you post that ikon is one expect to have the thread locked and if you continue then my guess is a short ban


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> you can happily post that Gazzer is a wanker if it pleases you.............however if you post that ikon is one expect to have the thread locked and if you continue then my guess is a short ban


Thanks mate but I wont take you up on that offer :lol:

I don't know what you mean about ikon - my question made no reference to anyone

So can any of the mods point out whether my hypothetical question above would have broken any rules please? And if so, explain why please

Thanks


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure they will be bothered this has all been said many times before.

but....

If you want a hand picking up all your toys that you have thrown out ya cot Gaz and I can help :wink:


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm asking a valid question.
I cant PM anyone to ask directly, so am forced to come in here and ask

Do you think the rules would have been broken, looking at my question and then at the rules?

(kind offer btw - toys everywhere  )


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

It all depends who it is directed at.

If you just post what you put I expect it would stay there but if you kept posting the same thing across multiple threads then yes I would think it would get pulled and you would receive a warning.


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

interesting that no mods have responded
I will take from this that I am right in thinking that no rule would be broken and if a post like that was deleted it would be because the mod disliked it rather than there being anything wrong with it, which surely would be a breach of their own rules


----------



## td_100 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does seem strange that you cannot contact anyone as a newly registered! Everyone is being treated as a potential rule breaker. Even the admin cannot be Pm'd via the board

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fizz said:


> interesting that no mods have responded
> I will take from this that I am right in thinking that no rule would be broken and if a post like that was deleted it would be because the mod disliked it rather than there being anything wrong with it, which surely would be a breach of their own rules


It is voluntary tbh, so we all help to police the forum if required or allowed ( depending on who you are )


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

But that doesn't answer my question on whether any rule would be broken.

If posts / threads are going to be deleted arbitrarily, then what is the point of the rules?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fizz said:


> so if someone made a post along the lines of "There are some proper wankers around, you know who you are" would this constitute a break of those rules/etiquette?


Hi Fizz, As you called the person who deleted/locked your post a wanker, they probably took it as a personal attack, as they knew who they were, so that broke the flame room rules & post was removed. 
Hoggy.


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry but that is pure speculation.
I made no such remarks

I posted in a completely new thread, with no mention of names nor any clues to who I might be calling a wanker and also did it in the proper place (the flame room).
If someone is so paranoid about themselves about the fact that they might in fact be a wanker (again this is hypothetical and I am not pointing my comments to anyone in particular), that's not my fault


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

Hoggy, thanks for at least taking the time to respond by the way


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

fizz said:


> Sorry but that is pure speculation.
> I made no such remarks
> 
> I posted in a completely new thread, with no mention of names nor any clues to who I might be calling a wanker and also did it in the proper place (the flame room).
> If someone is so paranoid about themselves about the fact that they might in fact be a wanker (again this is hypothetical and I am not pointing my comments to anyone in particular), that's not my fault


My "talking absolute shite" buzzer is going off......

Not sure why :roll:


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fizz said:


> Sorry but that is pure speculation.
> I made no such remarks
> 
> I posted in a completely new thread, with no mention of names nor any clues to who I might be calling a wanker and also did it in the proper place (the flame room).
> If someone is so paranoid about themselves about the fact that they might in fact be a wanker (again this is hypothetical and I am not pointing my comments to anyone in particular), that's not my fault


It's not a court. You don't get off on a technicality.


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

Spandex said:


> fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but that is pure speculation.
> ...


so rules are to be bent to suit the situation then?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

fizz said:


> thanks


It's James, not Neil :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

fizz said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > fizz said:
> ...


No offence Fizz but if it makes you change the subject yes :roll:


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> fizz said:
> 
> 
> > thanks
> ...


ahh the man himself


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

jamman said:


> No offence Fizz but if it makes you change the subject yes :roll:


what does that mean? You don't have to be in here reading this


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

fizz said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > fizz said:
> ...


Which man? The hypothetical one? :lol:


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

I think you know which one


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pictures teenager typing away in his bedroom the ultimate keyboard warrior [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

nice - and very mature


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

fizz said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a court. You don't get off on a technicality.
> ...


The 'rules' are deliberately flexible. Moderators are free to interpret and enforce them, such as they are, how they see fit. Generally that works well, as people aren't punished for every little technical infraction.

Ultimately though, this is a commercial forum, not a public service. The rules are, by their nature, arbitrary - so it seems a little pointless getting upset when you feel they're being applied arbitrarily.


----------



## fizz (Jun 27, 2013)

ok I see your point - its not nice when you are on the receiving end though
Some soft skills wouldn't go amiss when applying them


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> fizz said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


i was waiting for the "is that you Gazzer" spandy........i must be getting better if you don't think every flame is me in disguise lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can't be you Gaz because we could read the posts


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Can't be you Gaz because we could read the posts


cunt cunt cunt lol


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Is Fizz the latest version of Kprincess? :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

spearhunter#2 said:


> Is Fizz the latest version of Kprincess? :roll:


The next episode of soap..........


----------

